# Youngstown, OH. LH F PUPPY



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

CUTE COATED female PUPPY available April 13. she does not look happy being in that cage 
















Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 297: Petfinder


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Omg!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Poor little girl


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Adorable - anyone out there to put a smile on this sad little girl's face?
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I tried to call about her to get more info but they are closed for the night. Doesn't seem to have any voice mail options or email either. She's only like an hour from me.

I also did find an email and I contracted the. We'll see if I hear back. 

Will keep you all updated.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Debbie from Dog's Hope sent me an e-mail from someone who would be willing to sponser.

From:
[email protected],

could sponsor her if
necessary.
Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd be willing to adopt her, I'm only an hour away. I'm going to call in the morning to see if she's still there. The shelter closes at 4:30 and It was almost 5 when I saw this post.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I called today and I think I'm like forth on the list that they will call. She's 3-4 mos and came in as a stray. The guy said she's a real sweet dog and she has a touch of kennel cough. We'll see, She's so pretty that I doubt it will make it down to me.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

You never know; I was 3rd on a list for my puppy that I got from Animal Control. I was so shocked when I got the call!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like she might have gone to a rescue called For the Dogs. I filled out an application. We'll see.


----------

